# Legend is over... For now



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Last night Lakitu passed. 
I was treating him for what was probably osmosis shock that he struggled with for 6 days. 
I can't believe it had to end like this, I tried my best. I wanted him to be okay. And I should have followed my heart and let him go sooner.
He is suffering no more. 
Hey, I hear the waters are calm under the Bridge big guy <3 Rest well.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Laki, I'm so sorry to hear about Lakitu, you have my condolences.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am very sorry, i felt that way for luna she was swollen face and popeye but she got passed ..... strawberry didn't.

sorry about the you little guy, he would remember all that time with you.
" never give up, from up and downs. lift your frown, and turn around. well, yea it will hurt right now. but how do you think Lakitu feels? he is free and alive, and deep inside he will remember, those cries you've made"
am quick thinking sometimes


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys  I feel better about it now. He is no longer suffering. He'll always have a place in my heart <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lakitu.


----------

